# Moldy Gaskets



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I tried cleaning the moulding and gaskets with bleach---which helped but I can't seem to get some of the specks out. Anyone have any ideas on getting the window gaskets and all the rubber trim clean...without having to replace it all. The little cap for the water outlet can be replace easily,but the rest looks like a pain----Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Stand back 10 feet and have a drink of beer. Now re look at the trailer and if you can not see the dirt from 10 feet go do something else. If you use it then it will always have some dirt on it.

That said if it is bad there are several cleaners that you can try. Tilex on the light stains or ****-N-Span for the tough ones.


----------



## beanfarmer (Jul 26, 2005)

I was able to remove most of the mold on mine with a Mr. Clean Majic Eraser and some roof cleaner. Hope that helps you.


----------

